# Applying for Spanish Nationality



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Today I was asked to attend at the local court house, where I was given my papers granting me Spanish nationality, I now have an appointment at the Delegation Insular, where I can start the process to obtain a Spanish Identification card and a Spanish passport.

I also have a new surname.

From start to finish, the application took, two years eight months, Bosslady is still waiting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Today I was asked to attend at the local court house, where I was given my papers granting me Spanish nationality, I now have an appointment at the Delegation Insular, where I can start the process to obtain a Spanish Identification card and a Spanish passport.
> 
> I also have a new surname.
> 
> From start to finish, the application took, two years eight months, Bosslady is still waiting.


That is a LONG time! Odd that yor wife is still waiting


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Today I was asked to attend at the local court house, where I was given my papers granting me Spanish nationality, I now have an appointment at the Delegation Insular, where I can start the process to obtain a Spanish Identification card and a Spanish passport.
> 
> I also have a new surname.
> 
> From start to finish, the application took, two years eight months, Bosslady is still waiting.


Why do you have a new surname - was that your choice?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you have a new surname - was that your choice?


Not my choice, I flow with the tide, and the tide dictated that I must have two surnames, then so be it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It makes sense, first surname of your dad and first of your mum. Don't know any Spaniard with just one surname.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lolito said:


> It makes sense, first surname of your dad and first of your mum. Don't know any Spaniard with just one surname.


I know of several that have the same first and second surname, E.G. Pablo Lima Lima, y
Antonio Padron Padron


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

that's a bit odd, but hey! I have no idea, unless both parents by chance have the same surname.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> that's a bit odd, but hey! I have no idea, unless both parents by chance have the same surname.


I used to teach English to a girl who had the same surname twice. 

so if (when) I get around to this, I take my dad's surname & mum's maiden name for my two, so totally lose my married name........


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I used to teach English to a girl who had the same surname twice.
> 
> so if (when) I get around to this, I take my dad's surname & mum's maiden name for my two, so totally lose my married name........


You can insist on keeping your present identity, if you so wish, or if it will cause you a great inconvenience to change, so we were informed, however for me, I took the easy road, because those who were giving me the new documents, had been so helpful in completing all the paperwork on my initial application, so why rock the boat, I am still the same old so&so that I always was.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Married name*



xabiachica said:


> I used to teach English to a girl who had the same surname twice.
> 
> so if (when) I get around to this, I take my dad's surname & mum's maiden name for my two, so totally lose my married name........


Not sure about Spain, but in Mexico you would use your two names and then 'de married name'. Although lots of women don't bother.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lolito said:


> that's a bit odd, but hey! I have no idea, unless both parents by chance have the same surname.


Isolated population here, few new arrivals, and a certain amount of interbreeding resulted in this phenomena.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations. It is something that my wife and I have thought about doing.

I didn't realise that it would take so long, although I should have guessed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Congratulations. It is something that my wife and I have thought about doing.
> 
> I didn't realise that it would take so long, although I should have guessed!


...and you can't even apply until you've been resident for 10 years....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I also was given a new surname when I got my Spanish citizenship. My parents were married in Sweden, where at the time the wife took on the surname of the husband and the kids also took on the surname of the husband. So I grew up with a hyphenated surname that was a mix of my paternal grandmother and grandfather. Then I did an official name change in my 40s. Now my name is back to my birth name plus my mother's maiden name. It's really weird because I have a very Spanish first name, middle name and first surname, followed an unpronounceable Swedish surname. 

Anyway, I like the new name to represent a new life in Spain and a fresh new start. Maybe you can see it like that?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> ...and you can't even apply until you've been resident for 10 years....


Yes, that's true, but it only affects me. My wife could become Spanish at any time (long story).

But I assume that if she became Spanish, I could also become Spanish by being married to a Spaniard.

Although maybe it doesn't work if the spouse was not Spanish at the time of marriage, or if the foreigner is an EU citizen?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> You can insist on keeping your present identity, if you so wish, or if it will cause you a great inconvenience to change, so we were informed, however for me, I took the easy road, because those who were giving me the new documents, had been so helpful in completing all the paperwork on my initial application, so why rock the boat, I am still the same old so&so that I always was.


... but it's very costly to do that. New bank accounts. New contracts with the utilities. New car details. New UK passport (as I wouldn't want to loose that). New wills for you both. etc. etc.

Also, @Lolito, if ones parents were married then do they use maiden names? Otherwise the surnames will be the same for mother and father.

To a non Spaniard it makes no sense at all IMHO.

May as well just choose whatever names you want (I'm sure we can all think of some funny/weird ones).


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is just complicated, as here in Spain we never take the 'husband' name when married, I think it is a pretty silly thing to do and it should stop but hey! never mind. I believe we are all born with a name and a surname and we should die with them also. My friend married 4 times and had to change everything 4 times, I can't keep up with her. 

Besides, I think the system here is quite good, you are born and you are called Maria, your father's surname is Rubio and your mother's Garcia, so Maria Rubio Garcia forever. Married or not married, that's your name for life. lol!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Names*



snikpoh said:


> ... but it's very costly to do that. New bank accounts. New contracts with the utilities. New car details. New UK passport (as I wouldn't want to loose that). New wills for you both. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, @Lolito, if ones parents were married then do they use maiden names? Otherwise the surnames will be the same for mother and father.
> 
> ...


What was your mother's name as a single woman would just be added on to your father's name, so if your father is snikpoh then you would just add on ma's maiden name. Easy peasy.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... but it's very costly to do that. New bank accounts. New contracts with the utilities. New car details. New UK passport (as I wouldn't want to loose that). New wills for you both. etc. etc.
> .




No it is far simpler than you anticipate , here it is a well oiled track that has been transversed frequently, the cost is minimal, but whatever the price, for us in the long term it will be cheaper and stability and peace of mind are worth more than a few pesetas. 

Bank accounts etc., will in any case have to be amended, I will have a D.N.I. number. U.K. Passport remains the same.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If absolutely sure I think you are doing the right thing. Good luck:fingerscrossed:

My middle name is my Mother's surname, she wanted to keep the family link.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

My Canadian passport isn't changed either. So like you, I have two names on two different passports. Actually all my Canadian ID (social insurance #, driver's licence, bank account, etc.) are all with the name change I did in my 40s. So, like you, I have two names now, depending on what country I'm in. I think it's really cool, like I'm sort of international secret agent or criminal! In fact, at the gym today my locker # was 007. I had to smile.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> My Canadian passport isn't changed either. So like you, I have two names on two different passports. Actually all my Canadian ID (social insurance #, driver's licence, bank account, etc.) are all with the name change I did in my 40s. So, like you, I have two names now, depending on what country I'm in. I think it's really cool, like I'm sort of international secret agent or criminal! In fact, at the gym today my locker # was 007. I had to smile.


Isn't it illegal to hold multiple passports in multiple names? I don't know but something at the back of my mind says it is ...?

Also it's quite complicated surely, if the Canadian government want to pay your pension to a Spanish bank account, what name do they use?

Hmmmm, not sure I could cope with multiple names.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Isn't it illegal to hold multiple passports in multiple names? I don't know but something at the back of my mind says it is ...?
> 
> Also it's quite complicated surely, if the Canadian government want to pay your pension to a Spanish bank account, what name do they use?
> 
> Hmmmm, not sure I could cope with multiple names.


No it isn't illegal, as long as you legally hold the passports & they are your legal names. I'd probably change the name on my British passport next time it was renewed though, for simplicity.

That said, Spain doesn't recognise dual nationality, so in Spain you would always have to use your Spanish passport. Canada & Britain (for instance) do, though. Many people have dual (or multiple) nationality, so have to have more than one passport. It is recommended, that even if entering & leaving a country which recognises dual or multiple nationality, that you use the passport of that country when doing so.

The pension will be paid into the account with whatever information is given to them for that account.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Lolito said:


> It is just complicated, as here in Spain we never take the 'husband' name when married, I think it is a pretty silly thing to do and it should stop but hey! never mind. I believe we are all born with a name and a surname and we should die with them also. My friend married 4 times and had to change everything 4 times, I can't keep up with her.
> 
> Besides, I think the system here is quite good, you are born and you are called Maria, your father's surname is Rubio and your mother's Garcia, so Maria Rubio Garcia forever. Married or not married, that's your name for life. lol!


It does make more sense, it's a strange concept if you're new to it but it is a better system. Of course if you watch UK TV you will see many kids do not know who their father is, what do they do? :confused2:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Usually from singer mothers, the baby got both the mum's surnames.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Isn't it illegal to hold multiple passports in multiple names? I don't know but something at the back of my mind says it is ...?
> 
> Also it's quite complicated surely, if the Canadian government want to pay your pension to a Spanish bank account, what name do they use?
> 
> Hmmmm, not sure I could cope with multiple names.


Everything that Xabiachica says is spot on.

I thought it would be complicated too, but so far I haven't had a problem. In the worst-case scenario if it becomes a problem, I would just do another name change in Canada, which is about $137 and quite easy. Mind you, now that I'm not living there it might be harder. But I like having two names. It's like a fresh start, like I said, but it's also like having an official divorce from Canada.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Bear in mind that, if you are thinking of going double barrelled, many banks use your mother's maiden name as a security check - do you really want to publish that for all to see?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Bear in mind that, if you are thinking of going double barrelled, many banks use your mother's maiden name as a security check - do you really want to publish that for all to see?


I'm not sure I follow you, what's the danger? After all Spaniards know the mother's surname of everyone.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure I follow you, what's the danger? After all Spaniards know the mother's surname of everyone.


But if non-Spaniards are also using UK debit or credit cards...


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lolito said:


> that's a bit odd, but hey! I have no idea, unless both parents by chance have the same surname.


that's usually people who hark from Wales


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

There are a lot of Spanish names that are the same. One of my cousins (female) has the same maternal surname as her husband's paternal surname, though they're not related. My father's last names are really common, and I've met a lot of people with those names here, though we're unrelated. It's like in English there are very common surnames.


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

2 years 8 months from when you opened your case for citizenship? Including the test and all of the paperwork and waiting for appointments?

WOW thats long!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

GreenGreen88 said:


> 2 years 8 months from when you opened your case for citizenship? Including the test and all of the paperwork and waiting for appointments?
> 
> WOW thats long!


No test(s) no waiting for appointments, paper work was completed for us. The date is from when the file(s) were submitted to Madrid until this last week.

Bosslady is still waiting for a decision on her application.

We were aware of the time span at the time of the application and It will probably take some time longer to obtain Passport and Identity card, but what the hell, I have been visiting these islands on and off for fifty four years, so a little time longer will not matter.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hepa said:


> It will probably take some time longer to obtain Passport and Identity card, but what the hell, I have been visiting these islands on and off for fifty four years, so a little time longer will not matter.


When our kids became Spanish, about ten years ago, we made an appointment for their DNIs for the following week and got the passports on the same day. From memory the passports cost €13 each. This, after renewing my British one for about GBP200.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Madliz said:


> When our kids became Spanish, about ten years ago, we made an appointment for their DNIs for the following week and got the passports on the same day. From memory the passports cost €13 each. This, after renewing my British one for about GBP200.


We live on the edge of the planet, things take longer here. DNI is ten Euros something, Passports are twenty euros something. British passports are a lot cheaper now and processed in Northern Ireland.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Today I have received my new details, D.N.I number, new surname, surrendered my Green certificate of residence, had a couple of finger prints taken, long time since I had that done, given a temporary document so that I can travel by plane or ferry, paid ten euros and a few cents, and given an appointment to collect my new identity card.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Today I have received my new details, D.N.I number, new surname, surrendered my Green certificate of residence, had a couple of finger prints taken, long time since I had that done, given a temporary document so that I can travel by plane or ferry, paid ten euros and a few cents, and given an appointment to collect my new identity card.


----------



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

90199 said:


> No test(s) no waiting for appointments, paper work was completed for us. The date is from when the file(s) were submitted to Madrid until this last week.
> 
> Bosslady is still waiting for a decision on her application.
> 
> We were aware of the time span at the time of the application and It will probably take some time longer to obtain Passport and Identity card, but what the hell, I have been visiting these islands on and off for fifty four years, so a little time longer will not matter.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm intending to apply for Spanish citizenship soon (I am British) and I have a particular concern to which I can't find the answer. 
You have to submit your passport as part of the application process. What I want to know is what happens to it? Do you get it back immediately, in a few weeks or whenever the funcionario can be bothered? My worry is being left without a passport and therefore being unable to travel abroad.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm intending to apply for Spanish citizenship soon (I am British) and I have a particular concern to which I can't find the answer.
> You have to submit your passport as part of the application process. What I want to know is what happens to it? Do you get it back immediately, in a few weeks or whenever the funcionario can be bothered? My worry is being left without a passport and therefore being unable to travel abroad.


It all depends.

Sometimes they leave it with you and sometimes it gets sent back to the UK. Eventually, the UK will post it back to you but I don't know how long all this takes?

Surely, once they take your passport, they will provide you with a Spanish one? They can't leave you in limbo - can they?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*passort*



Ilovepatnevin said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm intending to apply for Spanish citizenship soon (I am British) and I have a particular concern to which I can't find the answer.
> You have to submit your passport as part of the application process. What I want to know is what happens to it? Do you get it back immediately, in a few weeks or whenever the funcionario can be bothered? My worry is being left without a passport and therefore being unable to travel abroad.


Would you not also be able to ask for an official id?
My son has an official identification card for Belgium and only uses that on his frequent trips in Europe and doesn't even bother taking his passport.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Justina said:


> Would you not also be able to ask for an official id?
> My son has an official identification card for Belgium and only uses that on his frequent trips in Europe and doesn't even bother taking his passport.


Might be very different when the UK is no longer part of the EU though


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Send a PM to forum member Hepa, he has actually done it!


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Spanish citizenship application question*

Hi:
At the beginning of next year, I'll be applying for Spanish citizenship, it seems that there are several changes in the last few years, so I'm wondering if those of you who just started in the process / or will be in the next year, if we could exchange ideas/tips on how to accomplish this easier. I was told by Registro Civil (current government department which handles this process that by next year, probably it'll be all online and the Registro Civil will cease to exist (where we can't go personally to get answers).

I also created a group called Spanish citizenship application, in there we can post our findings, tips, ideas, online courses, tests, etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be applying for citizenship, as will my daughters.

All I can suggest, is try the online 'citizenship test' & see how you do. If you get a low score, keep practising! 

And obviously, if you don't speak Spanish yet, get learning......

For others, here's a link to the group btw http://www.expatforum.com/expats/groups/spanish-citizenship-application.html


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm intending to apply for Spanish citizenship soon (I am British) and I have a particular concern to which I can't find the answer.
> You have to submit your passport as part of the application process. What I want to know is what happens to it? Do you get it back immediately, in a few weeks or whenever the funcionario can be bothered? My worry is being left without a passport and therefore being unable to travel abroad.


Depending on when you'll be applying, you can have two choices, en person or through internet, if you choose internet, then every document has to be scanned and sent through internet, here's what MJ says about sending through internet:
Por internet
Puede solicitar la nacionalidad por residencia de forma electrónica completando el formulario al que se accede desde esta página. Podrá utilizar este modelo tanto si la solicitud es para usted mismo como si actúa en representación de un menor de 14 años o de una persona con la capacidad modificada judicialmente, del que ejerce la patria potestad, tutela o curatela. También podrá cumplimentar la solicitud desde este formulario si actúa como representante del interesado y está dotado de un mandato o poder que acredite dicha representación.
Durante la solicitud deberá aportar diversa documentación que debe digitalizar y adjuntar. Dispone de cuatro meses desde la fecha de creación para completar su solicitud, si pasado ese plazo no ha firmado y enviado la solicitud, ésta se borrará de manera automática.

en person:
Presencial
Lugar de presentación de la solicitud
Hasta el 30 de junio de 2017 la solicitud puede presentarse en el Registro Civil del domicilio del solicitante. Además los interesados que lo deseen pueden presentar la solicitud en cualquiera de los registros públicos recogidos en la Ley 30/1992 de Régimen Jurídico de Administraciones Públicas y Procedimiento Administrativo Común o en la Ley 39/2015, de 1 de octubre, de Procedimiento Administrativo Común de la Administraciones Públicas, a partir de su entrada en vigor.

Cuando se opte por la solicitud presencial, los Registros Civiles u órganos administrativos autorizados, siempre que sea posible, deberán digitalizar la documentación y remitirla electrónicamente a la Dirección General de los Registros y del Notariado para garantizar el carácter electrónico del procedimiento.

Sorry, the text is in Spanish, more information can be found here. But to answer your question, you don't have to surrender your passport, your passport will be scanned and give back to you. I don't know about Registro Civil, but when I renewed my NIE, I have to make copy of my passport and they'll compare with my original to see if it's the same, then give back my passport, I assume it'll be the same with RC, better confirm it in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

michaelbr51 said:


> I don't know about Registro Civil, but when I renewed my NIE, I have to make copy of my passport and they'll compare with my original to see if it's the same, then give back my passport, I assume it'll be the same with RC, better confirm it in advance.


You don't have to renew your NIE (as I'm sure you know), I suspect you mean TIE or 'residencia'.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> You don't have to renew your NIE (as I'm sure you know), I suspect you mean TIE or 'residencia'.


Yes, you're right, it's TIE/residencia. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Question to the OP (or to anyone else who has gone through this):

Several years down the line, did you encounter any problems with the mismatch in names between your new Spanish passport and, for example your original national passport of birth certificate?

I ask becasue when we applied for visas to live in Thailand, the Thai consulate rejected the application first time round because our kids had dual surnames in their UK passports, but only a single surname in their Spanish birth certificates. We had to process a legal name change in Spain before we could get their visas.

Now my wife has become Spanish, she now has two surnames on her Spanish passport, one surname on her UK passport and one surname on her UK birth certificate.

Does this mean that for any new visa applications (if, for example we were to return to Thailand) she would have to use her UK passport only, becuase the Spanish one does not match her birth certificate?

What have you guys done? Formally regsiterd your additional surname with the registry of your home country??

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

No real problems encountered, the post lady was confused for a while.

We have not notified any authorities in the U.K. of our new surname details.

We have also been issued with a Spanish birth certificate, showing both surnames.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> No real problems encountered, the post lady was confused for a while.
> 
> We have not notified any authorities in the U.K. of our new surname details.
> 
> We have also been issued with a Spanish birth certificate, showing both surnames.


Welcome back Hepa, it's been a while!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Welcome back Hepa, it's been a while!


I concur. Have you changed islands?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> I concur. Have you changed islands?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Out of curiosity, if you become a Spanish Citizen, do you automatically lose your British Citizenship? I'm not sure it works the other way through, if a Spanish citizen becomes a UK citizen they're allow dual citizenship? Is that correct?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

booksurfer said:


> Out of curiosity, if you become a Spanish Citizen, do you automatically lose your British Citizenship? I'm not sure it works the other way through, if a Spanish citizen becomes a UK citizen they're allow dual citizenship? Is that correct?


I had to sign a paper renouncing my U.K. nationality, however the authorities in the U.K. do not recognise such a renunciation, therefore in the eyes of the U.K. authorities I have dual nationality, in the eyes of the Spanish authorities I am Spanish.

Cannot really answer your other query, I do have friends where I now live who are Spanish by birth but also have Australian nationality.


----------

